
Ask HN: Freelance devs, How much would you pay to not have to look for clients? - ycaskstuff
If you could pay people to search clients for you in exchange of a fee,
would you do it?
How much would you be ready to pay?
Do you feel like you&#x27;re spending too much time searching for clients? Do you feel like this is a waste of your time or a chore?
======
akulbe
If it resulted in long-term engagements... a lot.

Honestly, I'm not spending enough time doing sales stuff, because I'm too busy
with the technical work. But I know I need to.

------
gregjor
I pay 15% to an agency. They get better rates for me and do the legal and
billing. Other agencies charge more I hear.

